# HR- Achse, Meta SX 2 (2013)



## Peter Lustig (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
fährt irgend jemand die Standardachse die am 2013er Komplettbike verbaut war ohne Probleme?

Bei mir löst sich diese dauernd, obwohl sie korrekt und fest angezogen ist.. Außerdem verstellt sich die Position des Hebels immer wieder, sodass ich ihn entweder immer einstellen muss oder die Hebelstellung im festen Zustand ziemlich bescheiden ist.

Wenn ich mir den eine neue kaufen sollte, nur um sicher zu gehen: Maxle 142*12, korrekt?

Vielen Dank
Grüße Michael


----------



## prong (22. Januar 2015)

Hatte ich auch, allerdings beim 14er. Solltest du ein Commencal HR fahren, schau mal, ob die Nabe Spiel hat. Das hat bei meinem Radl dazu geführt, dass die Achse nicht richtig verspannt war und sich immer löste.
Ansonsten ist Maxle korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

